# Jamal opens his face



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford can't wait for NY :

"New York is the ultimate stage," Crawford said. "There is no bigger place to play basketball." 

"I had the most attendance [for off-season workouts] last summer. I took the early bus [for pregame workouts on the road] all season. I led the team in scoring. It was never enough. It'll be good to get a fresh start."

"... they've always had the wrong perception of me as a player and as a person." 

“First and foremost, I’m here (NY) to win games,” he said. “As many games as possible. (no more statistics ? oh... now he been paid )

“I want to learn,” added the 24-year old Crawford (see his second comment from the top) “Hey, I only played two years in high school -- I was late starter -- and a half a season in college. I’m far from a finished product, and I know that. One of the reasons I wanted to come here so much was that I could be around, and learn from, Hall Of Famers. A Hall of Fame coach – and a Hall Of Fame President.” (*** kissing pr...)

“For me, this is a dream come true -- I’ve always been a Knicks fan,” said Crawford. “That’s why I always thought about playing here one day. Then when Isiah got here…that closed the deal.” 


Good luck Jalen... I mean Jamal.  

Please never come back , you did nothing for that team as player or as a person. You was always about money and statistics.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I agree completely with him.


Bulls fans will never be happy with anyone who isnt MJ. Most just dont realize it. They subconciously compare every star player they have to him and if he isnt producing wins then he sucks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> led the team in scoring. It was never enough


The truth for Paxsons double standard. Crawford went above expecations and gets no respect. Its a darn shame when our best player gets no respect and Jerome Williams, Antonio Davis, Ronald Dupree, Linton Johnson, Paul Shirley all get more respect from the gm then the best player. No comment on Skiles because he actually believed in Crawford.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

Jamal never got respect because he is a selfish player who doesn't play team basketball. Hinrich has gotten our respect in 1 season simply by sacrificing personal accolades for the team, by playing tough defense. Had Jamal done this even once and played within the system, he would have been loved as a god in Chicago. Jamal thinks leading the team in scoring is sacrificing for the team. NY is the perfect stage for individuals. Fans are going to crucify him in no time.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> I agree completely with him.
> 
> 
> Bulls fans will never be happy with anyone who isnt MJ. Most just dont realize it. They subconciously compare every star player they have to him and if he isnt producing wins then he sucks.


I disagree with that statement.

We like Kirk, and any other "Joe" who works his *** off in order to win a championship. :yes:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> I agree completely with him.
> 
> 
> Bulls fans will never be happy with anyone who isnt MJ. Most just dont realize it. They subconciously compare every star player they have to him and if he isnt producing wins then he sucks.


The hell with MJ, Jamal isn't even Reggie Theus.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

God. Can't you people just let him go and stop hating on the kid?
You hated him while he was here, so you'd think now that he's left you'd be happy and stop talking about him...but nope.

There is literally no reason to run Jamal into the ground. Here's a novel concept...let's wish our former bull good luck.

Jamal will always be a bull to me. Just like Hassell, Brand, Artest, Hoiberg, Brent Barry, Toni Kukoc, Corey Benjamin...GO BULLS!!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree with that statement.
> ...


Kirk's a PG and isn't the leading scorer. It happened with Jalen and now Jamal. 

The SG and leading scorer always gets the most criticism.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

L.O.B. 


I see you missed the point, Im not surprised. It will just be a matter of time before you start blaming Hinrich, Curry (already statrted), Chandler, for the problems withthis team when you fail to realize there is no supporting cast here and their is never any consistency with this team. We did the same thing with Brand, Artest, Miller, Rose, and now Crawford, I cant wait till we drive Hinrich out of town. And what exactly did Hinrich sacrifice for the good of the team, we still lost more games than we did the year before.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The problem isnt Curry, nor Jamal. The problem is Kirk Hinrich as the point guard's unability to setup Jamal and unability to get the ball to Eddy Curry in the post. Kirk Hinrich is ok. He has all the skills to become great. If he can learn to play within a system to get his assist rather then outside of a system to get assist then he in my mind would be among Isiah Thomas, John Stockton, Magic Johnson and others as an all time great point guard. Unfortunately its the lack of this ability that make Hinrich only an average point guard and seperate him from the greats. Now he is only going to be going into his 2nd year and is going to develop a lot from now. This is the one thing Hinrich will need to be able to do if he ever wants to be a good basketball player. If Hinrich could just do this it would turn the entire franchise of the Bulls in a 180 back to there winning ways. Its a shame that the whole organization can't find Hinrich's ONE weakness and fix it. Not to mention his suspect defense but he is average there so no complaints.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> L.O.B.
> 
> 
> I see you missed the point, Im not surprised. It will just be a matter of time before you start blaming Hinrich, Curry (already statrted), Chandler, for the problems withthis team when you fail to realize there is no supporting cast here and their is never any consistency with this team. We did the same thing with Brand, Artest, Miller, Rose, and now Crawford, I cant wait till we drive Hinrich out of town. And what exactly did Hinrich sacrifice for the good of the team, we still lost more games than we did the year before.


I just don't agree. Brand and Artest are basketball players, they know how to play basketball. I have never liked Rose's game and don't think you can win with him. Jamal is very talented but if he knew how to play basketball we would of won 30 games on his talent alone.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> The problem isnt Curry, nor Jamal. The problem is Kirk Hinrich as the point guard's unability to setup Jamal and unability to get the ball to Eddy Curry in the post. Kirk Hinrich is ok. He has all the skills to become great. If he can learn to play within a system to get his assist rather then outside of a system to get assist then he in my mind would be among Isiah Thomas, John Stockton, Magic Johnson and others as an all time great point guard. Unfortunately its the lack of this ability that make Hinrich only an average point guard and seperate him from the greats. Now he is only going to be going into his 2nd year and is going to develop a lot from now. This is the one thing Hinrich will need to be able to do if he ever wants to be a good basketball player. If Hinrich could just do this it would turn the entire franchise of the Bulls in a 180 back to there winning ways. Its a shame that the whole organization can't find Hinrich's ONE weakness and fix it. Not to mention his suspect defense but he is average there so no complaints.


What?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> God. Can't you people just let him go and stop hating on the kid?
> You hated him while he was here, so you'd think now that he's left you'd be happy and stop talking about him...but nope.


What about wasting a pick #7 on him?

What about trading Jalen and Marshal, to give him an opportunity to “shine” ?

What about his second season when he got injury and left the team without PG position. As a result of team’s failure (not directly because of Jamal, of course), we were force to trade Artest and Miller ?

Who was brainwashing Curry’s mind all this years ?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

My point exactly, Jamal Crawford in and of himself is not going to lead you to the promised land, there is not a single player who can, maybe MJ in his prime. It takes a complete team to succeed. Thats why Artest and Miller didnt succeed till they left the Bulls and went to a real team and why Brand is still struggling because his team doesnt have the right pieces. It doesnt make him a bad player, it makes him human. Same with Crawford, he is a shooter,and he is going to shoot, just what he does but he needs teammates to put him in the situation to succeed, same thing for Curry or any other player.it takes a team to Win. We Dont have one and we keep on giving away pieces to a successful team because we eat our own young to speak.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Who was brainwashing Curry’s mind all this years ?


A little guy known as Old McDonald


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> I just don't agree. Brand and Artest are basketball players, they know how to play basketball. I have never liked Rose's game and don't think you can win with him. Jamal is very talented but if he knew how to play basketball we would of won 30 games on his talent alone.


1st of all the pacers went to the finals with rose being arguably their best player. so yes you can win with him, if your team is any good , the bulls werent any good with or without him ...but they were obviously worse without him.

full season with rose 30 wins ...best since 98 by 7 games

and 2nd no man can get to 30 wins just on HIS TALENT if his name isn't shaq or duncan. and even they wont get much past it without at least some good talent

T-mac couldn't do it and the talent surrounding JC and mcgrady were about the same last season.

the scapegoating is out of control.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I dont even argue with people on this board mcuh, they'll see it eventually. We keep on losing pieces to winning. My philosophy has always been to accumulate a lot of talent and let it sort itself out. Either by finsing the right piece sor trading the talent you do have to get the right pieces.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> What about wasting a pick #7 on him?


Would you rather have Chris Mihm? Or I guess in our case, not have.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you rather have Chris Mihm? Or I guess in our case, not have.


I would of rather had Larry Hughes and Bruce Bowen and not had to wait until Jamal became Larry.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> What about wasting a pick #7 on him?
> ...


you do realize at the time of the trade Jc was already the bulls leading scorer , he didn't need the spotlight he was doing just fine?

are you seriously blaming Jc for getting hurt, in truth it was probably the best thing that ever happened to him and the bulls at the time because it gave him the opportunity to put on 20 lbs of muscle and it got the bulls the #2 pick which they squandered on jay will but it was at the time something that wound up for the better for all parties involved?

and since you are indierctly blaming JC for the 1st rose trade how much blame do you put on the rest of the team for that 21 win season ...which by the way has come out as being a reinsdorf driven trade anyway because he wanted a star on the team.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> I would of rather had Larry Hughes and Bruce Bowen and not had to wait until Jamal became Larry.



That wasnt Jamals's fault blame Krause for releasing Bowen another signature move of the Bulls. I cant wait tillbwe win 18 games this year. Its going to be fun to read this board.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you rather have Chris Mihm? Or I guess in our case, not have.


I don’t know man. 

He just never convinced me, that he wants to compete, sacrifice himself or play hard. So, thanks God it is over now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bruce Bowen was nothing more then a scrub when we cut him. Any wonder why Duncan "the guy that makes players around him better" was on Bowen's team when he first had success in the league.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> My point exactly, Jamal Crawford in and of himself is not going to lead you to the promised land, there is not a single player who can, maybe MJ in his prime. It takes a complete team to succeed. Thats why Artest and Miller didnt succeed till they left the Bulls and went to a real team and why Brand is still struggling because his team doesnt have the right pieces. It doesnt make him a bad player, it makes him human. Same with Crawford, he is a shooter,and he is going to shoot, just what he does but he needs teammates to put him in the situation to succeed, same thing for Curry or any other player.it takes a team to Win. We Dont have one and we keep on giving away pieces to a successful team because we eat our own young to speak.


Exactly what I said. Hinrich is missing one attribute that would make him a great point guard and the Bulls a good team. The unability to setup players and not being able to get the ball to Curry in the post. He still has a lot of time to develop it but he better develop it fast before Paxson trades even more MAJOR talent. Once Eddy's gone this franchise might head to an awful spiral of badness or become the Knicks (constant medioqureness)


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said. Hinrich is missing one attribute that would make him a great point guard and the Bulls a good team. The unability to setup players and not being able to get the ball to Curry in the post. He still has a lot of time to develop it but he better develop it fast before Paxson trades even more MAJOR talent. Once Eddy's gone this franchise might head to an awful spiral of badness or become the Knicks (constant medioqureness)


Kirk might be unable or have an inability but he doesn't have an unability to set up team mates. 

If Kirk does one thing well, it's setting up an offense. I just wish some of the major talent knew their spots on court.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> 1st of all the pacers went to the finals with rose being arguably their best player. so yes you can win with him, if your team is any good , the bulls werent any good with or without him ...but they were obviously worse without him.
> ...


Very good. Well said.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> ...Hinrich is missing one attribute that would make him a great point guard and the Bulls a good team. The unability to setup players and not being able to get the ball to Curry in the post ...


IMO, Kirk will learn whatever he needs to learn. But players like Jamal, ERob, Carter …will always complain and whine .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's hilarious, once again JC is made out to be Bulls' biggest problem. I still have no clue what he did that has created so much hatred towards him from some Bulls fans itself! Oh yeah, he took too many shots. How dare he took away shots from talentless, yet, hard workers like Dupree, Linton and JYD.

It'll be fun reading this board when this team struggles to reach 15 wins next season. I wonder who the next scapegoat will be? Curry? Nah, still potential to be "Shaq". Hinrich? C'mon, this guy can do no wrong. Paxon? Of course not, pulled the trade of the century by getting rid of Crawford aka Satan. Or maybe the frustrations will be taken out on Ben Gordon the rookie. After all, most Bulls fans blame everything on the sg when he's not MJ.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Save yourself, Jamal.

I agree with everything he had to say--it's a fact that he WAS a hard worker, that he DID come back from injury early and that he IMMEDIATELY embraced Skiles even as the coach blasted his best games. It's a fact that he led the team in scoring, was stranded offensively with talentless hacks most of the time, and was constantly questioned/doubted at his best moments. 

He never did any real complaining that wasn't mostly invented by us on the boards or in the media (he did say "the writing is on the wall" but that was true, not a complaint) and he really is a young, talented, big guard with a knack for scoring in bunches. 

Good luck, Jamal. And keep in touch with your boy Eddy...he'll need some emotional support come November.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I hope he does well too.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Save yourself, Jamal.
> 
> I agree with everything he had to say--it's a fact that he WAS a hard worker, that he DID come back from injury early and that he IMMEDIATELY embraced Skiles even as the coach blasted his best games. It's a fact that he led the team in scoring, was stranded offensively with talentless hacks most of the time, and was constantly questioned/doubted at his best moments.
> ...


That seems fair enough. I think some of these reputations are perepetuated on the Internet and other forms of media. Unfortunately, being in Australia we never get the Bulls on TV, so you kinda have to take these opinions as gospel - irrespective of their credibility. I have a feeling that others on BBB and elsewhere perpetuate such opinions without seeing what really counts - the basketball.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said. Hinrich is missing one attribute that would make him a great point guard and the Bulls a good team. The unability to setup players and not being able to get the ball to Curry in the post. He still has a lot of time to develop it but he better develop it fast before Paxson trades even more MAJOR talent. Once Eddy's gone this franchise might head to an awful spiral of badness or become the Knicks (constant medioqureness)


I'm not sure where something like this comes from. Hinrich and Crawford were the only two guys on the team who had any ability to get the ball into the post. Hinrich is better at making the post entry pass than Jamal seven days out of the week. He consistantly gets the ball to the bigs in a position where they can do something with the ball. It isn't enough to just dump the ball into the post. It has to be catchable and in a place where the big can make a quick move. 

Hinrich will be just fine. As for Jamal's words - what did anybody expect? Pete Myers fires his little jabs out there, I'd expect the same from Jamal. He's a Knick now. Best of luck to the guy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where something like this comes from. Hinrich and Crawford were the only two guys on the team who had any ability to get the ball into the post. Hinrich is better at making the post entry pass than Jamal seven days out of the week. He consistantly gets the ball to the bigs in a position where they can do something with the ball. It isn't enough to just dump the ball into the post. It has to be catchable and in a place where the big can make a quick move.
> ...


What game were you watching?? All I saw Hinrich doing out there last year was fishing for assists. There is no ****ing reason that you pass the ball to Antonio Davis at behind the free throw line. Its just crazy. Unless that is your definition of setting up the bigs. Jamal Crawford was the only one that was able to setup Curry on that team. The most important big. Jamal Crawford was able to setup Eddie Robinson. Tyson Chandler got his points on put backs. Maybe the problem wasn't Crawford maybe we should have taken Mikael Pietrus and had a Jamal-Rose-EROB-Chandler-Curry lineup with Pietrus and Marshall off the bench along with Hassell etc. But no paxson doesn't know what he is doing. Hardworking hacks wont get you farther then Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall. Thanks for putting us farther back Paxson. Then set us even farther back trading our best player to make room for rookies and the fisherman Hinrich. This is just plain stupid. Jamal will suceed in New York when given his oppurtunity and he will just laugh at the entire Bulls organization.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> What game were you watching?? All I saw Hinrich doing out there last year was fishing for assists. There is no ****ing reason that you pass the ball to Antonio Davis at behind the free throw line. Its just crazy. Unless that is your definition of setting up the bigs. Jamal Crawford was the only one that was able to setup Curry on that team. The most important big. Jamal Crawford was able to setup Eddie Robinson. Tyson Chandler got his points on put backs. Maybe the problem wasn't Crawford maybe we should have taken Mikael Pietrus and had a Jamal-Rose-EROB-Chandler-Curry lineup with Pietrus and Marshall off the bench along with Hassell etc. But no paxson doesn't know what he is doing. Hardworking hacks wont get you farther then Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall. Thanks for putting us farther back Paxson. Then set us even farther back trading our best player to make room for rookies and the fisherman Hinrich. This is just plain stupid. Jamal will suceed in New York when given his oppurtunity and he will just laugh at the entire Bulls organization.


Ooohhhkaaaayyy then. A point guard that is fishing for assists - perish the thought! I watched almost every game last season and I know what I saw. Hinrich knows how to deliver a post entry pass and he set up Curry just fine on many occasions. It'll be pointless to take this any further with you because you're only going to see what you want to see. Both Hinrich and Crawford did just fine in running the team and setting players up. If I had to choose between the two, I'd take Hinrich. That's just my personal preference.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Save yourself, Jamal.
> 
> I agree with everything he had to say--it's a fact that he WAS a hard worker, that he DID come back from injury early and that he IMMEDIATELY embraced Skiles even as the coach blasted his best games. It's a fact that he led the team in scoring, was stranded offensively with talentless hacks most of the time, and was constantly questioned/doubted at his best moments.
> ...


That about sums up how I feel too. Excellent post.


And to chime in on the argument of who fed the post better, it was clearly Crawford. Hinrich did some things well but he wasn't nearly as good at feeding the post as Curry.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> Ooohhhkaaaayyy then. A point guard that is fishing for assists - perish the thought! I watched almost every game last season and I know what I saw. Hinrich knows how to deliver a post entry pass and he set up Curry just fine on many occasions. It'll be pointless to take this any further with you because you're only going to see what you want to see. Both Hinrich and Crawford did just fine in running the team and setting players up. If I had to choose between the two, I'd take Hinrich. That's just my personal preference.


The only reason why Eddy wasn't the 20 point scorer we thought he would be was because of the Bulls failure to get the ball to him in the post. As a point guard Kirk will take some of the fault. But what the hell does Skiles have written up for an Offensive Strategy or plays.

We need a new coach. Someone like Larry Brown who knows how to play the right way and utilize talent. Coaching is a big problem for the Bulls. We need a coach that knows how to utilize Eddy the most, Phil Jackson anyone.

We need a new general manager that has some patience. Everythings good and fine when your winning but this is a developmental team that needs to develop. They need to commit to players and not trade talent for financial relief, or talent away because its a "CANCER". What the hells a cancer in basketball I really doubt Rose affected Crawford like people say. When you have a talent like Eddy you dont even get tied up in rumors with Wells and Swift. Change Swift to Gasol and then you get what you want for the massive talent of Eddy Curry. Patience is a virtue and it may just be what they Bulls need.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> The only reason why Eddy wasn't the 20 point scorer we thought he would be was because of the Bulls failure to get the ball to him in the post.


uh. what?

Here's a couple other reasons.

Curry can't pass out of double teams.
Curry only has a couple pet moves that teams started collapsing on last year, leading to turnovers.
The rest of the team couldn't stretch a defense.
Curry doesn't get any points through putbacks or hustle.
Curry all too often forgot last year that he's 300lb and didn't finish strong enough, leading to the Bulls' team slogan last year, courtesy of the ESPN.com gamecast, "Eddy Curry missed layup".

Hinrich (or Crawford's) post-feeding ability was not the biggest problem. Hinrich is solid and Crawford and Eddy had a decent rapport. If Skiles is smart, he'll have Deng feed the ball to Eddy from the top of the key a lot this year.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> That about sums up how I feel too. Excellent post.
> ...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said. Hinrich is missing one attribute that would make him a great point guard and the Bulls a good team. The unability to setup players


Hinrich can penetrate and kickout and looks to be able to run an excellent pick and roll in the future.

JC wasn't the only guy that can get better on the Bulls.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> The only reason why Eddy wasn't the 20 point scorer we thought he would be was because of the Bulls failure to get the ball to him in the post. As a point guard Kirk will take some of the fault. But what the hell does Skiles have written up for an Offensive Strategy or plays.
> ...


Oh c'mon now. This is starting to get a bit ridiculous. The ONLY reason Eddy wasn't a 20 ppg scorer was because we didn't get him the ball in the post enough? Viscious Flogging already pointed out a few reasons why that just wasn't the case. Too add to that, Eddy gave up his position in the post far too easily. He routinely lets other, smaller players push him out of position. Also, Eddy still doesn't know how to present himself as a target. Hard to deliver a pass to a guy when you don't know if he's ready to receive that pass. Couple that with not having any credible outside threat other than Crawford and Hinrich and it's pretty easy to deny Eddy the ball.

Larry Brown, Phil Jackson, Pat Riley, John Wooden or any other "great" coach you could come up with won't be able to give Eddy heart. That's got to come from him. It isn't about "utilizing Eddy the right way". It's about Eddy wanting to be utilized in that manner. I guarantee you, Scott Skiles knows how to utilize Eddy Curry. Skiles can't go out there and play though. Eddy's got to want to go out there and fight for position. He's got to want to go out there and work for a rebound. No amount of coaching is going to get that out of him. It's got to come from within. Basically it boils down to if Eddy had the drive to succeed, none of us would be having this conversaion. We'd probably be licking our chops at how he was dominating the foreign players as part of the USA olympic team. Instead we get to muse about which buffet he likes the best or whether it'll be regular or extra-crispy tonight.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Guys forget about Jamal’s skills, height, weight … and handsome look! :yes: 

Just read what he is saying :

“I led the team in scoring. It was never enough.” 

He sounds very upset that Skiles or Pax were demanding improvements from him. 

“…I only played two years in high school -- I was late starter -- and a half a season in college. I’m far from a finished product, and I know that.”

And later he concurs that he is far from be a finish product, but he wants to learn and respond only to a Hall of Fame coach (IT did nothing yet as a coach ) – and a Hall Of Fame President ( who did nothing yet as a president ). And that comes from a player who have draw a zero interest from the rest of the league.

One other hand he is saying : "I had the most attendance [for off-season workouts with Bulls] last summer”. So that is it. Now he can retire from hard work and be like Jalen until the rest of the team will reach his level. 

But with NY, he suddenly realized that his performance will be judge only based upon: “First and foremost, I’m here (NY) to win games,…as many games as possible “, not a
“ I led the team (Bulls) in scoring. It was never enough.”


“For me, this is a dream come true -- I’ve always been a Knicks fan,” said Crawford. “That’s why I always thought about playing here one day. Then when Isiah got here…that closed the deal.”

Dear Jamal, you was always a foreigner with Bulls and Skiles and Pax did know that too, and this is why "... they've always had the wrong perception of me as a player and as a person ". 
You are too smart to be a basketball player, should be a banker.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

in truth i dont feel kirk did the best job as pg last year , but curry wasn't a 20 pt a game scorer for 2 reasons, 

1 he wasn't in shape enough to avg. 30 minutes a game
2 he can be shut down rather easily with aggressive double teams or by overplaying his jump hook in the post.

at this point in his career he is not really a #1 4th quarter option which is really the only quarter that matters if you are one or not. , when games get serious he cant be counted on , at least not yet , and it should worry at least some fans because its not really that way with other players on the bulls last season.

chandler is not a scorer but what he does he can do when healthy to help a team win games(rebounding defense being a faciliator on offense with his running the floor and momentum changing plays) , same with kirk as far as his shooting ability , not at all with his passing .

jamal crawford also was a player who could win games for us as a primary option , but it all depended on whether or not he was hot from outside

and that was it for the bulls last season and chandler was hurt , i cant think of more than 1 game for any other bulls player where i can say their effort led us to a win, wheras most decent teams have everyone or almost everyonen in their rotations who can lead their teams to wins.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Guys forget about Jamal’s skills, height, weight … and handsome look! :yes:
> 
> Just read what he is saying :
> ...


that was the worst interpretation of a story since the klan decided the bible told them to wipe all other races off the planet.

he did lead the bulls in scoring and it wasn't enough...its not breaking news , he wants to learn from houston, marbury, IT and lenny wilkens because he considers himself still raw at the sport of basketball , yet to you he has decided he doesn't care anymore and will take the money and sit on his rear.

i agreed with everything he said.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> that was the worst interpretation of a story since the klan decided the bible told them to wipe all other races off the planet.


Well, it is you opinion. And it is nothing to do with *my * interpretation of the story. It was extremely clear what Crawford meant. 

BTW, I am glad that Pax and many other Bulls fans, took exception to Crawfords comments too.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Crawford can't wait for NY :
> 
> "New York is the ultimate stage," Crawford said. "There is no bigger place to play basketball."
> ...


Sure was nice to serve as a four year college for Jamal......one year at Michigan, transferred to University of United Center and then off to play in the pros. What a joke.....this is like getting Manute Bol and giving him all the opportunity to lose the "raw talent" tag.....which he never felt the need to do here, but will be HAPPY to do for New York.

Glad we could be your triple A Iowa Jamal....go **** yourself. And anyone who "completely agrees with him" you can go **** yourself too and become a Knicks fan.

Can't wait for NY to roll in with Jalen errr Jamal talking smack just like when Toronto rolled in and got their *** beat what....3 times by us post trade?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> The truth for Paxsons double standard. Crawford went above expecations and gets no respect. Its a darn shame when our best player gets no respect and Jerome Williams, Antonio Davis, Ronald Dupree, Linton Johnson, Paul Shirley all get more respect from the gm then the best player. No comment on Skiles because he actually believed in Crawford.


LOL that's because leading the team in scoring while shooting 38% is always a bad thing lol. What if I was on the Bulls and I led the team in scoring at 4 PPG but shot 1% from the field thus taking 100 shots per game and two free throws....and thus shooting so much that Eddy averaged 3 PPG on 50% FG. Would Pax be having double standards if he shot me out of a canon?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> God. Can't you people just let him go and stop hating on the kid?
> You hated him while he was here, so you'd think now that he's left you'd be happy and stop talking about him...but nope.
> 
> ...


How can you not hate him.....look at his frickin racci mouth.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk's a PG and isn't the leading scorer. It happened with Jalen and now Jamal.
> ...


I hope some of you realize what we do have in Eddy Curry. He seems to get more criticism than Jamal here and shouldn't. Eddy will never speak of Chicago or the organization like Jamal did when he was here.....if traded. Eddy shoots a high percentage for a center......52.6% career. Eddy doesn't force the issue all night every night in hopes of busting out with 42 PPG once every two months. 

Eddy has his faults and he BETTER get into camp less than 295 BUT I'm glad he isn't Jalen Crawford.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> 1st of all the pacers went to the finals with rose being arguably their best player. so yes you can win with him, if your team is any good , the bulls werent any good with or without him ...but they were obviously worse without him.
> ...


Jalen had how many great vets on that team? LMFAO!! Yeah Jalen can be good when you have enforcers like Antonio Davis and Dale DAvis (00 versions) just ready to clothesline anybody who gets out of line in practice. Yeah JAlen can be good when he's on a team with Reggie Miller, Chris Mullin, Rik Smits, Mark Jackson......

Jesus I wonder if Eddy Curry could be on a winning team if he had Reggie Miller, Mark Jackson, Antonio Davis and Chris Mullin...along with other solid vets....


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> I would of rather had Larry Hughes and Bruce Bowen and not had to wait until Jamal became Larry.


Post of the week. Ding! Ding! Ding! Glad the Bulls could serve as your "college experience" Jamal......like I said, go **** yourself. Oh and Jamal.....just to welcome you into being a lifelong Knicks fan:

Here's Ewing for Smith. SMith. SMith. Smith stopped, Smith stopped again by Pippen, what a play by SCottie Pippen. Final seconds Jordan for Armstrong and the Bulls have become the first team to beat the Knicks in Madison Square Garden in 26 games. It is all over! The Bulls 97 the Knicks 94! For Matt Guokas and Ahmad Rashad this is Marv Albert saying good night as the Bulls run out of a stunned Madison Square Garden.....


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> Glad we could be your triple A Iowa Jamal....go **** yourself. And anyone who "completely agrees with him" you can Unnecessary- Mike become a Knicks fan.


Why the attack on other posters ?Thats uncalled for .



> Can't wait for NY to roll in with Jalen errr Jamal talking smack just like when Toronto rolled in and got their *** beat what....3 times by us post trade?



You do realize that in those games it was jamal who was doing most of the beating as he scored 25pts or more twice and had one 50 pt game .I dont know if the Raps were the right example to use .


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Why the attack on other posters ?Thats uncalled for .
> ...


Attacking other posters? Nahhh.....maybe by your attempted "let me try to lynch him since he doesn't agree with me" mentality. But not really.

Also......this team will be better without Jamal and his 25 points on 8-26 FGs.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Attacking other posters? Nahhh.....maybe by your attempted "let me try to lynch him since he doesn't agree with me" mentality. But not really.
> ...


Maybe I misunderstood but you said in 



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> And anyone who "completely agrees with him" you can go **** yourself too and become a Knicks fan.


and in Dafutures post 




> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> I agree completely with him.


Maybe I misunderstood I just didnt see it neccessary to say that to someone because they disagree with you .

here are jamals stats from all 4 games against the Raps 

18-34 8-11 ft 50 pts 

8-25 8-11 ft 25 pts 11 rebs 5 assists 

9-14 6-8 ft 27 pts 5 rebs 7 assists 

2-9 5pts 3 assists 1 reb


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Attacking other posters? Nahhh.....maybe by your attempted "let me try to lynch him since he doesn't agree with me" mentality. But not really.
> ...


Err... he's got the post as you originally made it right there in quotes. You obviously edited it (which was good- it was a totally uncalled for and unnecessary statement) from your original post, so it's kind of late to act like you never said it.

How about we (everyone) exercise some honesty and decorum toward each other?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Err... he's got the post as you originally made it right there in quotes. You obviously edited it (which was good- it was a totally uncalled for and unnecessary statement) from your original post, so it's kind of late to act like you never said it.
> ...


LOL Wrong. Hey Mike I notice you like to get into Eddy arguments with me and then you disappear. Don't misuse your mod powers in the midst of personal grudge. Very Realgm.comish. Also.....no I didn't edit it but thanks for playing. Telling someone "if this is what you think then go do this" is not attacking at all.....simply expression of extreme disagreement.

Remember words don't have meanings.....people assign meanings to words. You say it is attacking I say it is drawing a line in the sand because of the use of the very powerful word "IF"


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> Jamal never got respect because he is a selfish player who doesn't play team basketball. Hinrich has gotten our respect in 1 season simply by sacrificing personal accolades for the team, by playing tough defense. Had Jamal done this even once and played within the system, he would have been loved as a god in Chicago. Jamal thinks leading the team in scoring is sacrificing for the team. NY is the perfect stage for individuals. Fans are going to crucify him in no time.


RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'll be one of the few that doesn't seem to have a life or death opinion of Jamal... I liked him when he was here, and now that he's gone, yea that sucks, but thats fine too.
I don't think he needs to go **** himself or whatever, its just too bad things didn't work out, and the way it stands, he wasnt going to make or break this 23 win team.

I'm not going to build him a shrine or condemn his soul. Thanks for what you did, Jamal, best of luck in the future, but most of all, thank _you_ for leading us Bulls fans to the marvel that is Turbo Trybansky.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL Wrong. Hey Mike I notice you like to get into Eddy arguments with me and then you disappear. Don't misuse your mod powers in the midst of personal grudge. Very Realgm.comish. Also.....no I didn't edit it but thanks for playing. Telling someone "if this is what you think then go do this" is not attacking at all.....simply expression of extreme disagreement.
> ...












You are not reading this!

If you didn't edit post #50, perhaps you can explain why the text contained therein is different from that quoted in post #51.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure looks like YOU edited it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure looks like YOU edited it.


Uh yeah... I edited out the inappropriate stuff. Your implication, however, that I dishonestly changed what you said in Truthhurts' quote of your post, however, is a bunch of crap. Neither myself nor ANY other other staff member here would EVER do that under ANY circumstance. 

Not cool.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

I blame Pax and Skiles for not "cuddling" and giving Jamal a kiss on his head every night before he went to bed.

Obviously, this is why he hasn't developed into a good player.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jamal opens his face*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Sure was nice to serve as a four year college for Jamal......one year at Michigan, transferred to University of United Center and then off to play in the pros. What a joke.....this is like getting Manute Bol and giving him all the opportunity to lose the "raw talent" tag.....which he never felt the need to do here, but will be HAPPY to do for New York.


nah, we've got JC all wrong, matrix. 

he's been dissed and abused and misused and screwed up by the Bulls, who only wanted to watch him fail. (never mind that watching him succeed would've done wonders for the team's W-L record...) :|


----------



## Lets_Play_2 (Jan 22, 2004)

Look, JC's just doing and saying what he needs to be saying after being traded.

I really don't understand why anybody in Chicago is all that upset over what JC said - if Peja came to the Bulls from Sac town in a similar trade for a comparable set of talent/expiring contracts (only much greater), we'd probably hear much the same thing from him.

I think we just wish JC the best of luck with the NYK, and go forward into the future.

There's a much more interesting point to be considered here, and that's where both organizations are going. From the looks of Dan Rosenbaum's posts and financial analysis, it looks like those expiring contracts had less value to the Knicks than they did to Chicago. 

And the financials on both sides can give us a really good idea on where both franchises are going to be in the next 2-3 years. I'd personally bet that the NYK's aren't going to be as good as many think, and the Bulls won't be near as bad as many think.

Pass the Kool-Aid!

I think we should plan on revisiting the entire JC issue in the 2005-2006 season after he's into his 2nd season as a Knick.

Btw, I have reason to think that Frank Williams is in heaven to be out of that NY madhouse and with the Bulls. He's been a very good soldier and hasn't said much (like almost nothing), but there's "some folks" down Peoria way who are just estatic over him being part of the trade to the Bulls. He's been an overlooked part of this deal.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> It's hilarious, once again JC is made out to be Bulls' biggest problem. I still have no clue what he did that has created so much hatred towards him from some Bulls fans itself! Oh yeah, he took too many shots. How dare he took away shots from talentless, yet, hard workers like Dupree, Linton and JYD.
> 
> It'll be fun reading this board when this team struggles to reach 15 wins next season. I wonder who the next scapegoat will be? Curry? Nah, still potential to be "Shaq". Hinrich? C'mon, this guy can do no wrong. Paxon? Of course not, pulled the trade of the century by getting rid of Crawford aka Satan. Or maybe the frustrations will be taken out on Ben Gordon the rookie. After all, most Bulls fans blame everything on the sg when he's not MJ.


:clap: :clap: Amen! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it is you opinion. And it is nothing to do with *my * interpretation of the story. It was extremely clear what Crawford meant.
> ...


yes it is clear, it is clear he is happy to be a knick. He is going to a better team who also is willing to pay him more money all the while playing for 2 hall of fame point guards in lenny wilkens (who also is the nba's all time winninest coach so he may know a thing or 2 on the subject) and Isiah thomas .

"I led the scoring and it wasn't enough"

the bulls won 23 games so it was not enough neither was curry's 14 ,nor kirk's 11

“…I only played two years in high school -- I was late starter -- and a half a season in college. I’m far from a finished product, and I know that.”

did he lie or is that really how his career was before the bulls?

so no he is not a finished product no one would be because after all that at the age of 24 there isn't a player ever born who was so good he didn't need to get better .


"I had the most attendance [for off-season workouts with Bulls] last summer”. 

well he did . in fact he tied the record for most appearances with trent hassell so he was putting in work on improving his game. he gets "it" in a way we only wish curry would.



"First and foremost, I’m here (NY) to win games,…as many games as possible “, 

is that bad ? that he wants to win , it wasn't happening in chi. and NY offered him more money and a better opportunity to win.

would you turn that down? no rational person would


“For me, this is a dream come true -- I’ve always been a Knicks fan,” said Crawford. “That’s why I always thought about playing here one day. Then when Isiah got here…that closed the deal.”

well...big deal he wants to be a knick , so does just about every kid i know wants the same thing . lets burn him at the stake.

in any of his quotes he never said anything bad about the bulls it was all positive about being in new york or about being a knick, except for that he didn't feel he accomplished enough in chicago ,which of course he didn't as evidenced by the team recordbut that also goes against every other player on the roster as all of them should have been better.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

with apologies to mr. shakespeare, but methinks "the lady" doth protest too much. lol. 

jamal always took the early bus? whoopdeedo. yeah, that really helped. :| 

but jamal got paid bigtime, and is now ok with the idea of a three guard rotation and coming off the bench, but that wouldn't fly in chicago where he needed to be the man? 

please.

i just wish that in his tenure with the bulls his goal was to "first and foremost" win games. he sure had me fooled. nothing like being held accountable.

count me as one fan who actually doesn't take exception to his comments - i expected nothing less from him.

so touchy. so sensitive. so true to his character. 

i'm guessing there are more than a few knicks fans who are less than thrilled they are paying *56 million dollars* to a guy who is less than a finished product. for that kind of money, i would expect a lot more than that. a lot more.

there was a newsday article that ran here over the weekend that said that lenny expects jamal to play defense every night, not just when he feels like it.
lol.

good luck lenny. good luck jamal. 

GO BULLS!!!!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> with apologies to mr. shakespeare, but methinks "the lady" doth protest too much. lol.
> 
> jamal always took the early bus? whoopdeedo. yeah, that really helped. :| .


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Great post!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> but jamal got paid bigtime, and is now ok with the idea of a three guard rotation and coming off the bench, but that wouldn't fly in chicago where he needed to be the man?


Well when the other two guards are former all-stars, it makes a diffrence.

Here the 3 guard rotation was always, some hyped up rookie, trent hassell/Kendall Gill, and Jamal. Not exactly the same situation.

And plus the Bulls showed him consistently no support, so how was he to know that they would take care of him come contract time if he just sat on the bench quietly like they wanted(so the bulls could get him on the cheap)...of course this offseason we saw how much the Bulls really liked Jamal. Which is to say they didn't. So I would say given that enviroment, he did about as well as he could. New York will feel like paradise to what he had going on here.

He was the whipping boy for this franchise and their fans. Well, no more.

So the question is, now, who is our new whipping boy?


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> So the question is, now, who is our new whipping boy?


anyone that doesnt give 110% and come to win night in and night out.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> anyone that doesnt give 110% and come to win night in and night out.


So its Eddy Curry.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Elton Brand will never be a "superstar"
Ron Artest is "crazy"
Brad Miller is "soft"
Jamal Crawford does not "care about winning"

Those four guys and Hassell would contend to win the East.

If you keep blaming individual YOUNG players for the failings of this team, and do not get outraged by constant "rebuilding," there will be no incentive for management to improve the team.

These players are good. You just have to give them a few years to develop (and an environment to develop in).

Oh well.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Elton Brand will never be a "superstar"
> Ron Artest is "crazy"
> Brad Miller is "soft"
> ...


well said ...just wait a year when eddy is "too fat and doesn't love basketball enough"

and tyson is "too fragile"

it was never enough to draft players , developing is even more important and then you have to try to keep the talent you have spent all that time developing.

one day the bulls and most of their fans will get it.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> it was never enough to draft players , developing is even more important and then you have to try to keep the talent you have spent all that time developing.


Did the Pistons develop a ton of their talent? No, Dumars traded away his first round draft picks like Cleeves and White?

Did the Lakers develop their talent? Just Bryant.

Etc.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Did the Pistons develop a ton of their talent? No, Dumars traded away his first round draft picks like Cleeves and White?
> ...


dumars has had exactly 3 picks inside of 20 since he has been GM , and he traded white because another young player (prince ) was better and choose to develop him and of course he has darko who he is developing. cleeves nor white were retained by the teams he traded them to , they were not very good .



the bulls have had ample top 7 picks over the last 6 or 7 years . 

the lakers develop their talent when they have it d. george, kobe of course, fisher slava , they are doing a good job with luke walton , . thats a player at all 5 positions so yes they do develop players ....good teams do when they have someone worth developing.

i would say every bulls top 20 pick outside of fizer was better after 4 years than slava yet none of them have been retatined...thats not good talent mangement especially since what the bulls have to show for artest and JC is a 37 yr. old antonio davis who has bad wheels and brand is still better than chandler by quite a big margin. it would be different if the bulls had some difference makers for the reigning defensive player of the year and last season's leading scorer , but they dont, they have an insignificant amont of cap space (not enough to be below the cap by over 5 mil.) and bunch of role players who may or may not be in the rotation come nov.

but yet i guess you somehow agree with the bulls moves thus far.:laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Did the Pistons develop a ton of their talent? No, Dumars traded away his first round draft picks like Cleeves and White?
> ...


Just Bryant? He's a superstar! That's how you win.

The Pistons traded for established, solid NBA basketball players when they made deals.

Rip Hamilton
Rasheed Wallace
Ben Wallace

Not trades for more draft picks or, in the case of Jamal, NOTHING.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I"VE GOT NEWS FOR THOSE WHO ARE STILL OBSSESSED WITH JAMAL.




He is not a Bull any more.... HELLO... He is playing for the Knicks.

I don't understand why you guys are still talking about him. 

Aren't we all has enough of Jamal?

Since he is not a BULL as of now, I don't care about his A** any more. Why should we?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

YOU DON'T!!!

:laugh:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I cant wait till we win 17 games this season. I got first dibs on Kirk Hinrich as the scapegoat. Who's in?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> I cant wait till we win 17 games this season. I got first dibs on Kirk Hinrich as the scapegoat. Who's in?


I'm still going with Curry. Pax is already setting it up.

Curry is "too soft" and "does not care about winning."

Next season it will be.... 

We finally got rid of all those guys Krause drafted and picked up (about 1/2 of which are all-stars now) and Pax can finally have the team he wants.

Everybody hustles and has very white teeth.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

The thing that made me mad (beside what already I mentioned), is that Jamal's selfishness turned into the bad "advertisment" for the team, that did make an arrangement with NY, to pay him big bucks. 

After the JK departure, it took us a lot in order to change a player's mind coming to Chicago. And now that ******* just trying to putt Bulls image back, to the JK's era.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Just for the record, I loved Artest, Miller(post fatgate)and Brand's games. 

Jamal just always struck me as a flawed player. He has a sweet looking game but with poor results. Maybe he will get it but like said earlier, we have already paid for his early apprenticeship do we really want to pay Jamal like an AllStar as he still learns the game? I have watched his game for 4 years and he still has a ways to go, he could get there but damn he's now making mad dough. 

The only thing that pissed me off about Jamal's quotes was that he felt disrespected after leading the team in scoring and allowing us to win 20 something games. Isn't the scoring enough? Damn In Chicago we have a history of not paying great players money because the team didn't win. Leading a crap team in scoring, is kinda of akin to winning twit of the year.


----------

